# Northern tool



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Got a northern master catalog and it says Great Plains on the front instead


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Haven't received ours yet.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Haven't received the 2014 catalog yet either. I wonder if old man Kotula sold out?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I just went to their web site, no mention of Great Plains there!?   

Check out <www.gpcatalog.com>

HTH, Dave


----------

